# how to practice sonic wall configurations



## smartguykkd (Oct 8, 2010)

hall frnd iam learning about sonic wall firewall UTM how can i practice in my laptop is there any thing like virtual firewalls to practice ?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

This link has Video Tutorials, Knowledge Base and other things that you might find worthy.

I hope that would help some how.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Best Practice is to actually use it under VLAN from your switch 
and then create UTM rules and see how they work out for you. 
They are super cheap on ebay


----------

